# Symptoms



## 13777 (Sep 5, 2006)

Does anyone get these symptoms? I feel like my IBS is so unique and no one can relate.1 - 'tingling' feeling in the throat, almost like there's a piece of food stuck in your throat that you can't cough out.2 - extereme fatigue before the d. after about 2 BM, I feel like a new man.3 - stiff joints, usually left or right hand fingers, or left toe.4 - emotinal. again, usually goes away after the d5 - light headed6 - puffy eyelidsI know that the d is what we all have in common and I think that no two ibs's are the same. I do, however, think that there could be some broad sub-categories that are possibly due to the different causes of ibs. The unique symptoms may help narrow this down. I know it's a long shot, but lately, everything has been regarding the ibs.I just came back from a wedding. It was beatiful. I wish I could have a life like that. But the IBS is ruining my life.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

There definately seem to be symptoms connected with IBS, one theory is that IBS makes us extra sensitive to pain. I have additional symptoms...Fatigue and joint pain: I get this especially in my knees and back. If I go out for a day I come back and my bones/muscles ache so much I can't sleep. I feel like an old lady sometimes though I'm only 21! Lightheadedness: I used to faint a lot when I was a teenager, and get dizzy spells now. I think this is made worse by my blood sugar crashing as I don't like to eat when out.Sore throats: I get frequent sore throats with white ulcers on my tonsils and in my mouth. I get sinusitis a lot too, which drives me mad because it's like a constant pain behind my eyes.Interseting you mention puffy eyelids- I often wake up with sore, puffy eyes, which suggests allergy-type reaction. Maybe IBS is partly caused by the body overreacting to things like food/stress/allergens?


----------



## 14488 (Oct 26, 2006)

Wow, those symptoms are like looking in a mirror, so to speak.


----------



## 17953 (Oct 26, 2006)

I feel lightheaded ALOT...it might be from not being able to eat much anymore, or possibly dehydration thanks to IBS-d


----------

